

Why Is NoSQL So Darn Popular? - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/nosql/why-is-nosql-so-darn-popular-by-john-nunemaker/

======
laf2019
This is a pretty long presentation and he seems to be giving a lot of top view
information about the various NoSQL solutions. His point about Polyglot
solutions seems to ring true at my current company.

